# العقيدة بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك



## Mariamegypt (27 يناير 2007)

ماهو الفرق في العقيدة بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (5 فبراير 2007)

فروق كثيرة قسم منها جوهرية 

من ضمنها .......... يؤمن الكاثوليك بانبثاق الروح القدس من الآب و الابن 
يؤمنون بالحبل بلا دنس 
يؤمنون بعصمة بابا روما 
زوائد القديسين 

و غيرها


----------



## ayate_lahhe (8 فبراير 2007)

ومن اين ياتي هدا الاختلاف?


----------



## Bino (8 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع كبير جدا جدا يا مريم ....
الكنيسه الأولى كانت وحده واحده و ليها ايمان واحد و بتواجه كل البدع و الهرطقات بروح واحده لكن الشيطان معجبهوش الحال و اتفرقت الكنيسه لأول مره عام 451 م فى مجمع خيلقيدونيه و بقت كنسيتين كنيسه غربيه تضم أوروبا و الأراضى المقدسه و كنيسه شرقيه تضم مصر و ليبيا و النوبه و السودان و الحبشه ...
و كان فيه استشهاد بسبب الخلافات العقيديه ديه ....
الموضوع كبير جداً يا مريم و بحر واسع و أخشى أن تكون معلوماتى غير كافيه ...
لكن انتى من أى كنيسه الأروثوذكسيه ولا الكاثوليكيه ؟ أنا ممكن أقولك الكتب اللى أكيد هتلاقى فيها اجابات على كل اللى انتى عايزاه


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 فبراير 2007)

انقسمت الكنيسة للأسف الى كنائس رفضت مجمع خلقيدونية انطاكية و الاسكندرية و كنائس ايدت المجمع القسطنطينية و روما ..........

و من ثم انقسمت كنيسة انطاكية ايضا تبعا لنفس المجمع


----------

